# Cherry Red Shrimp edible?



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. 
I'm going to be getting some Cherry Red Shrimp to help keep my tank clean. I'm going to have them in a separate tank from my bettas but I was hoping to put a few in the betta tank to help keep it slightly cleaner and give the bettas a fun snack. 
Before I do this I want to make sure it won't hurt the bettas to eat them. So am I good? 
Thanks. 
Sarah


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Depending on the betta... definitely a snack


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

I want to know if it will hurt the bettas digestive track at all to eat the shrimp. 
Such as, are they poisonous at all or anything. 
May seem silly to ask but I want to be sure before putting it within mouth range of my babies.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

As far as i know cherry shrimp are perfectly safe if he eats one.


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you.  I don't mean to seem insensitive or harsh but it's bound to happen...


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

just make sure he doesn't choke or anything o_o


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

If I do put any in they will probably be young, little things. Ones that will definitely, easily fit into their mouths (I have 3). Besides all mine are pretty good size and have huge mouths....


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

okay, thats good, but they can still choke on anything, so still be careful o_o


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't worry I will. I love my babies!....do you have any idea how I would help them if they did though?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

...carefully?


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Well can I help remove it at all or anything? I can't exactly perform a hemlock move on them....I guess I'll just have to make sure the shrimp are really tiny babies...


----------

